# Can't install drivers on Windows 8 DP



## Lockett (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey guys,

I just recieved my Bionic yesterday. I wanted to get this thing rooted and get rid of all the bloat. I'm currently running Windows 8 Developer Preview. When I installed it, I got a little too anxious to install and forgot to create a seperate partition for it (oops), therefore goodbye Windows 7. I downloaded the drivers for the Bionic but I cannot get them to install. I keep getting an error message saying that my OS is not recognized. I even set the driver to run in compatibility mode with admin rights and still a no go. Does anyone have any other ideas as to how I can get this to work? Any help is more than appreciated.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

leave your phone plugged into usb and reboot the phone.


----------



## Lockett (Jul 19, 2011)

I appreciate the quick response. I'll give that a shot when i get home. It seems like there is more bloat on this thing than any other phone I've owned. I have all i need to get this thing rooted and have Kin3tx waiting to be flashed. Hopefully your suggestion will do the trick.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Lockett said:


> I appreciate the quick response. I'll give that a shot when i get home. It seems like there is more bloat on this thing than any other phone I've owned. I have all i need to get this thing rooted and have Kin3tx waiting to be flashed. Hopefully your suggestion will do the trick.


Well let us know, ylu can buy the tbh app and debloat, or pm me your email address and ill send you something.. But you definitely need to get those driver's straightened out.


----------



## Lockett (Jul 19, 2011)

I tried your suggestion and still a no go. In my device manager its showing that the Motorola ADB Interface is what isn't installing right. I click on Update Driver and it can't find anything. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Lockett (Jul 19, 2011)

Update: i was able to snag another computer to use so now i am rooted and running kin3tx. So far i am enjoying it.

Back on topic though, i still cannot find a work around for this driver issue. I had no problems with Odin when i was using my Charge. The program ran great, flashed fine, no driver issues at all. I don't have a restore disk or a copy of windows 7 so I'm kinda screwed until this gets resolved.


----------

